# Gala's 2 week old puppies



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

3 boys - 4 girls
















Already tracking :rofl:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awww how adorable are they....:wub:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Walking, eyes open, you know what comes next....

What a great looking litter, they are very dark, but so is Mom. they look all black and reds to me, what do you think? 

Congrats on the pups, it will be fun to watch them grow.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awww they are so cute!!! Can't wait to see more pics as they grow


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

So beautiful! I love watching them grown and change! Keep posting pics of them throughout the process!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Awww to cute for words.... Are they all black and tan??


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, Black and Tan, one Bicolor.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they're adorable!!! Such a good thing to see when i get online first thing!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

They are too cute! Mommy looks very happy with her babies.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awhhhh, please post more pics to watch them grow!!! They are beautiful....Hope one or two remain black like mine, they are just really uncommon....


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I was wondering when you were gonna post puppy pics, since you started asking for puppy names!!!  Who's the Daddy Dog? 
Can't wait to watch 'em grow up!! Love your pups, so much beauty and talent!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you! The daddy is our Dorian.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: The General makes some great pups :congratulations:


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

you have such a clean kennel for them. My breeder should be taking some advice from you. Here is a pic of one of hers.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

maybe you should find another breeder...


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> maybe you should find another breeder...


Not buying another one from her that is for sure. I never saw the inside of the house, just the outside. I found those pictures on the website and was horrified.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

OH... I thought you were getting one of the pups pictured.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

sagelfn said:


> :wub: The General makes some great pups :congratulations:


She sure does!  Funny, we received an email from Branca's (Gala's mini me daughter) owner and in the email I read something about... "she sure keeps us on our tippy toes!"   :rofl:


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh The Horror! The Horror! Little Baby Terrorists Alert! 

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gala babies.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

selzer said:


> Walking, eyes open, you know what comes next....


Yup, Lots and Lots of....


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

:wub: Gala's pups are just too adorable!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

New adorabe puppies!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> She sure does!  Funny, we received an email from Branca's (Gala's mini me daughter) owner and in the email I read something about... "she sure keeps us on our tippy toes!"   :rofl:


:laugh: I bet! Branca was a favorite(because she was Gala's mini me), loved your puppy updates of her. I haven't seen any of her in a while oke:


----------

